

SugarSkull: very small, highly purposed client side router in javascript - hij1nx
https://github.com/hij1nx/SugarSkull

======
jpadvo
This has some features that would be really nice for a backbone project I'm
working on. Specifically, nested routes would really help me DRY some of my
code. I watched this, and will definitely be using it once there is some
cross-browser testing.

------
hij1nx
Older project, just released.

